# Did anyone ever think about this? 'Leaf shaped ears' related...



## Nicholas Blake (Jun 1, 2002)

Hi everyone, haven't been around here for a while.

Anyway, we all know that Tolkein said that elves had leaf shaped ears... right? So it is generally considered that elves had pointy ears. But...

*Some leaves shapes are round.*

Think about it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 2, 2002)

Yes, and oak leaves have lots of different nobby things...

And Maple leaves are kind of hand shaped...

and pine needles are needles.... 

Maybe there were alternating ear types, but I doubt it sincerely...


----------



## Cian (Jun 2, 2002)

Tolkien did not just say Elves had "leaf-shaped ears" however -- In _Etymologies,_ as then written, he wrote rather that the: 

... Quendian ears were _more pointed and leaf-shaped than [?human]_ 

(there was some doubt as to the reading of the word human in the document).


----------



## Cian (Jun 2, 2002)

JRRT also used "leaf-shaped" in FotR in a description of daggers.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 2, 2002)

Posting to see what someone else has posted...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 2, 2002)

Ah... so that's what they posted... I'd always imagined typical pointy ears but never dwelt on them too much... Not the most easily sighted piece of anatomy.


----------

